# Protein/Fat for pregnant mice



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

How much is too much protein/fat for a pregnant/nursing mouse? I have a brindle mouse and I've heard that brindle mice tend to have problems with too much protein. My dog food has 35% protein and the fat is 18% http://www.instinctpetfood.com//product ... ood-salmon). Is that too much? I also have some biscuits that are 30% protein and 16% fat (http://www.bluebuffalo.com/dog-treats/w ... ats-turkey).

Thanks!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

12% is considered good in general, for pregnant meeces it would be higher, probably around 20%?

Anybody else know better?


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

(From What I have gathered myself that should be fine when mixed with many fiber (a.k.a. seeds)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello!
Mine seem to be ok on the food I feed them (cant remember but its 16 or 18 percent protein)
Depends on show type mice or pet store type mice.


----------

